

Creating a SQL complex query report, with visual design approach, via pipeSQL - senthadev
http://pipesql.com/blog/designing-sql-query-using-pipesql.html

======
collyw
Numerous attempts have been made at visual SQL queries. The problem is
learning them doesn't gain you anything over SQL really, and you have now
spent your time learning a non-standard way of doing things (MS Access query
builder was OK). Better spend your time practising some advanced queries than
learning yet another visual tool.

~~~
senthadev
pipeSQL author here:

Sorry, I didn't understand your answer. It is very important to understand the
complex query in-order to debug or re-engineer. One way is to visualise it as
mentioned in the article and convert it to SQL via pipeSQL.

~~~
collyw
I personally haven't found visual tools made querying any easier, just a new
way of doing things - essentially a new syntax. Practising normal SQL and
being able to visualize it in my head has been far more use than any visual
tools have been to me.

